# Buckskin's



## rsc (12 July 2011)

My foal was born what I think is a very normal Buckskin colour but as he is shedding his foal coat he seems to be going a very strange colour !!

Anyone else seen or have pictures of a Buckskin this colour ?

At Birth






A few weeks old






Taken today






A close up






I would really appreciate any thoughts on his colour.


----------



## gingerarab (12 July 2011)

Sorry but I really dont know about his colour, BUT he is gorgeous.  Lucky you !

How is he bred ?


----------



## xena_wales (12 July 2011)

My friend had one that looked similar and stayed the darker colour.  He hasn't been tested but we're thinking he must be smokey black rather than buckskin - is that a possibility for yours?


----------



## hobo (12 July 2011)

Haven,t got a clue but he is lovely great fun not knowing what colour he is going to be each morning!!


----------



## appylass (12 July 2011)

I knew a foal very similar to that, he looked buckskin (Perlino sire, bay dam) until he lost his foal coat when he was very obviously smoky black and no longer buckskin at all!


----------



## rsc (13 July 2011)

Thank you for your replies,  Gingerarab he is By Mcjonnas out of Adaptable (tb).  

I think you are probably right that he is turning smokey black,  I will just have to keep watching and waiting as he sheds his foal coat.


----------



## xena_wales (13 July 2011)

The one I was on about was by McJonnas too


----------



## wispagold (13 July 2011)

I am not sure what colour he is but he looks very striking. 

Out of interest what colour were the parents?

I am thinking of putting my buckskin mare to a cremello stallion and was wondering what I would get as there is a possibility she could throw a smokey black. 

My mares dam is buckskin (has never thrown a grey foal, all been buckskin or bay) and her sire was bay.


----------



## Tiny Fluffy Coblet (13 July 2011)

I am thinking of putting my buckskin mare to a cremello stallion and was wondering what I would get as there is a possibility she could throw a smokey black.
		
Click to expand...

Cremello (is he tested? perlinos can do a good impression sometimes)
_ee CrCr _Agouti status unknown (unless you do know?)

Buckskin
_E? A? Crcr_ - do you know if she is _Ee_ or _EE_, _Aa_ or _AA_?

If the stallion or the mare are _AA_ then no chance of a smoky black, only buckskin, palomino, cremello or perlino. If the mare is _EE_ then strike palomino and cremello off the list. If they are both _Aa_ or the mare is _Aa_ and the stallion _aa_ then smoky black or smoky cream are possible. 

Hope that helps a little


----------



## wispagold (13 July 2011)

Tiny Fluffy Coblet said:



			Cremello (is he tested? perlinos can do a good impression sometimes)
_ee CrCr _Agouti status unknown (unless you do know?)

Buckskin
_E? A? Crcr_ - do you know if she is _Ee_ or _EE_, _Aa_ or _AA_?

If the stallion or the mare are _AA_ then no chance of a smoky black, only buckskin, palomino, cremello or perlino. If the mare is _EE_ then strike palomino and cremello off the list. If they are both _Aa_ or the mare is _Aa_ and the stallion _aa_ then smoky black or smoky cream are possible. 

Hope that helps a little
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that!

Nope not had her tested. The stallion has been tested as far as I know but I will check at the weekend. 

I guess it will be pot luck then!


----------



## Mugsgame (13 July 2011)

Although Wispagold - is your buckskin mare the one pictured in your signature?  Because (she is lovely  ) but darker than I would be expecting a buckskin...  So maybe RSC's colt IS still a buckskin who will lighten a bit but not as much as first thought?!!  

And to think it all looked so clear cut at birth!!!!


----------



## wispagold (13 July 2011)

Mugsgame said:



			Although Wispagold - is your buckskin mare the one pictured in your signature?  Because (she is lovely  ) but darker than I would be expecting a buckskin...  So maybe RSC's colt IS still a buckskin who will lighten a bit but not as much as first thought?!!  

And to think it all looked so clear cut at birth!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Yes, she is the one in my signature. She looks a lot darker in the winter than the summer. I don't know what colour she was as a foal but this is a photo of her as a 2yr old:







And a photo of her now (Summer):






Winter






I am assuming she is buckskin rather than dun although I have no idea of what her genetics are. She is a 3/4tb 1/4 connemara.

The foal might just be a very dark dun, that is why I asked what colour the parents were. He is a lovely colour though.


----------



## rsc (13 July 2011)

Wispagold I hope he stays Buckskin like your girl, thats what I was hoping for


----------



## Waterborn (13 July 2011)

Both foals below have the same sire (bay) and dam (perlino). I know the 1st stays buckskin but the 2nd, I would guess smokey black but my vet says black buckskin. Put the two together and you get your's rsc ??


----------



## TrueColours (14 July 2011)

Remember that there are just as many variations in buckskin coats as there are in bays - from light to medium to almost black so your colt MIGHT be a buckskin or he could also be a smoky brown. I dont think he is smoky black though

Gorgeous colt whatever colour he turns out to be!


----------



## Waterborn (14 July 2011)

That's interesting TC, not been one for colours until I had this mare!  BTW, the 1st foal is a colt (now a yearling), the 2nd a filly


----------



## amy_b (14 July 2011)

I saw this and thought fo you! 

http://www.grullablue.com/colors/foalcolors.htm#tricks

If you click on 'tricky examples' the buckskin foal on there looks to be doing exactly what your boy is doing colourwise...


----------



## rsc (14 July 2011)

Thanks Amy that is as close a colour as I have seen, I would be really happy if he was that colour


----------



## callmelucky (14 July 2011)

my little buckskin filly, from a few hours old to 6 weeks 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...set/?set=a.10150266288715901.379402.628535900


----------



## holiday (15 July 2011)

This was one of my buckskins born 2009







This was her taken today at two years







There are a few more pics of her on this link.......
http://www.bathleyhillfarmlivery.com/gladys.htm


----------



## TrueColours (16 July 2011)

Here is a picture of Blacksaddle Starbuck - a buckskin Morgan stallion who has been genetically tested to BE a buckskin and also produced a perlino when bred to another dilute mare:







I would NEVER have looked at this picture of him and thought "buckskin". Never ...

It just really illustrates what a wide variation buckskin can come in and now with the "At" test available on the States (Brown factor) we are also finding a lot of horses that we thought were brown toned buckskin's are actually smoky browns instead (the single dilute of the brown gene) whereas buckskin is the single dilute of the bay gene ...


----------



## haycroft (16 July 2011)

oh i do love these colour posts..learn alot but still confusing
we have a buckskin at the yard also a dun which i may think now is a buckskin(NF im sure i read that you cant get in NF ponies she has a narrow dorsel strip dark shading on shoulders)

so some buckskins can actually look like bays/browns


----------



## cruiseline (16 July 2011)

haycroft said:



			oh i do love these colour posts..learn alot but still confusing
we have a buckskin at the yard also a dun which i may think now is a buckskin(NF im sure i read that you cant get in NF ponies she has a narrow dorsel strip dark shading on shoulders)

so some buckskins can actually look like bays/browns
		
Click to expand...

Thats right haycroft, there are many different shades of bay, ranging from the almost black to the bright chestnuty bay, we also see the same vast colour ranges in buckskins. I have two foals this year that I can't wait to see what colour they moult out to. I think one might be quite like dad, but the other could look a lot like the morgan featured above. We will see


----------



## haycroft (16 July 2011)

cruiseline said:



			Thats right haycroft, there are many different shades of bay, ranging from the almost black to the bright chestnuty bay, we also see the same vast colour ranges in buckskins. I have two foals this year that I can't wait to see what colour they moult out to. I think one might be quite like dad, but the other could look a lot like the morgan featured above. We will see 

Click to expand...

aw thanks cruiseline
i also read that connies arent duns either..you see alot advertised being dun but maybe they are actually buckskins

do you know if there any courses in horse colour genetics,as i find this very interesting and some of you on here are really knowledgable on this


----------



## Law (16 July 2011)

Very good post! I posted about my 'buckskin' recently and ended up with lots of acusations that he was liver chestnut, bay or brown but no way at all could he be buckskin or chocolate dun/dark dun! I'm about 80% sure he is buckskin from his breeding but have sent off for dna testing/colour testing so we'll know some time next week what colour he actually is! doesn't matter at all as he is very unusually coloured


----------



## SuZQuzie (16 July 2011)

Wow Law!  I don't think I have ever seen a buckskin darker than mine!







Genetically tested EEAaCrn.

What are his lines?


----------



## cruiseline (16 July 2011)

Law, I would say your boy is either a very dark sooty buckskin or a sooty brown, but it definitely looks like he could be carrying the dilute gene.

What is his breeding?

SuZQuzie, yours horse is very dark, it really proves that there are huge colour ranges even with the dilute gene present.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (16 July 2011)

this is probably a silly question but do buckskins have dorsal stripes at all?


----------



## SuZQuzie (16 July 2011)

cloball:  They can have coutershading (just like a bay can), but the presence of the cream gene does not inherently mean that a dorsal stripe is present.  However, the presence of the dun gene does cause a dorsal stripe.  Dun and cream have completely different causative genes.  It is possible for a horse to have both the dun and cream gene though.


----------



## TrueColours (17 July 2011)

NO way buckskin Law, but I am betting smoky black instead ... 

Here is my smoky black (genetically tested and confirmed) mare in April of her yearling year with her new coat coming in after she has shed out:







and:







And in September of her 2 year old year with her summer coat fading and her winter coat starting to come in again, starting from the bum on forward:













and then her winter coat ...







Your guy reminds me SO much of Nightlight's coat colour I am almost positive he'd be a smoky black as well

What colour are his sire and dam?


----------



## cruiseline (17 July 2011)

The coat around the muzzle and eyes has buckskin coloration to it, a true smokey black wouldn't have that.


----------



## TrueColours (17 July 2011)

Depends on when the pictures were taken

Check out my pictures of Nightlight last September. She is VERY sooty buckskin around her whole face and if I took a picture of her today, she would look straight buckskin with not a hint of being smoky black anywhere. Until her fall / winter coat comes in once again


----------



## Law (17 July 2011)

Of my pictures
Photo 1 was 2 weeks ago 
Photo 2 July 2010 
Photo 3 February 2010
Photo 4 27th June 2009 
Photo 5 - last weekend


----------



## cruiseline (17 July 2011)

In Photo no. 3 February, so full winter coat, he still has buckskin coloration around his muzzle and eyes.


----------



## Law (18 July 2011)

Fairly sure this is purely down to sun bleaching but thought i'd share a couple pics taken tonight of his gorgeous ears!!


----------



## Tim M (18 July 2011)

Don't know if anyone mentioned this or not, but perhaps the horse carries the Rabicano gene (c o o n tail).
Just sayin'
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabicano


----------



## cruiseline (18 July 2011)

Tim M said:



			Don't know if anyone mentioned this or not, but perhaps the horse carries the Rabicano gene (c o o n tail).
Just sayin'
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabicano

Click to expand...

???????


----------



## Law (29 July 2011)

Just to let you know that Taz' full testing came back as EEAanCr 
Not bay, not liver chestnut and not brown!  
Geneticist was most displeased when he found out he was a gelding as he was very excited about his posibillities!


----------



## Fahrenheit (29 July 2011)

Law said:



			Just to let you know that Taz' full testing came back as EEAanCr 
Not bay, not liver chestnut and not brown!  
Geneticist was most displeased when he found out he was a gelding as he was very excited about his posibillities!
		
Click to expand...

and here are Law's boys parents 






and






I always had faith he carried the dilute gene 

ETA can't call this advertising as the stallion has had the snip and the mare is now 21yos and not being put in foal again (shame on both counts  )


----------



## ester (29 July 2011)

what colour is he then law? smokey black?


----------



## cruiseline (29 July 2011)

EEAa nCr would indicate that he was a bay based buckskin


----------



## Fahrenheit (29 July 2011)

cruiseline said:



			EEAa nCr would indicate that he was a bay based buckskin 

Click to expand...

Lol thats what I was just about to say ha ha!

I don't think Law minds as long as people stop calling him liver chestnut, bay or brown lol!


----------



## cruiseline (29 July 2011)

He is certainly not a chestnut of any description as he does not carry any of the red factor genes. He is basically homozygous black, but does carry the 'A' factor that gives a bay its black points, so he is a buckskin, just a darker version. He is also very smart too


----------



## Fahrenheit (29 July 2011)

cruiseline said:



			He is certainly not a chestnut of any description as he does not carry any of the red factor genes. He is basically homozygous black, but does carry the 'A' factor that gives a bay its black points, so he is a buckskin, just a darker version. He is also very smart too  

Click to expand...

I think it was a thread in Comp Riders where someone said he was liver chestnut lol! It did make me laugh when thay said it 
I've always said he was buckskin


----------



## ester (29 July 2011)

thanks, I was trying to work it out via google!


----------



## wispagold (29 July 2011)

Sleepy said:



			and here are Law's boys parents 






and






I always had faith he carried the dilute gene 

ETA can't call this advertising as the stallion has had the snip and the mare is now 21yos and not being put in foal again (shame on both counts  )
		
Click to expand...

That is a gorgeous mare, what a pitty she isn't having any more foals.


----------



## Fahrenheit (29 July 2011)

wispagold said:



			That is a gorgeous mare, what a pitty she isn't having any more foals.
		
Click to expand...

I was tempted as she is fit and healthy and no reason why she shouldn't go back infoal but I have a few too many mares atm


----------

